# And the October Throwdown Winners ARE.............................................



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have edited the voting thread to include the names of all the entries. 





Viewer's choice is bratrules with Spanish Paella with Smoked Chicken and Homemade Cured Chorizo Sausage. 







Judges Choice for Store Bought is Coyote1 with Brat Pizza Fatty and Smoked Kielbasa with Red Beans and Rice





Judges Choice for Home Made is Chefrob with Chorizo 5 ways - Chorizo and Eggs, Tostada de Chorizo, Chile Relleno con Chorizo, ABT's with Chorizo, and Hot Smoked Cured Chorizo.







Last but not least I need to present this entry as a honorable mention as it was missed when putting the poll up. I will get Lugnutz a little prize package for my mistake.

Lugnutz with Breakfast fattie ( eggs onion tators and jalapeno ) served two ways. Biscuit and gravy fattie and a fattie breakfast biscuit.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 8, 2011)

OMGGGGGGGGGG..  they we're all GREAT..   good job you guys


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 8, 2011)

congrats to all the entries and the winners.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats are in order.. good looking food!


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 8, 2011)

They all look fantastic! Thanks for posting the winners and for those that enter-thanks for sharing your talents!

John


----------



## bratrules (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow thanks to all who voted for me!!!! Am honored....


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you on a great job.  Awesome plates


----------



## lugnutz (Nov 8, 2011)

Bratrules, that looks awesome!!! Too bad I'm the only one in this house that would eat it...on second thought that might be a good reason to make it.


----------



## bratrules (Nov 8, 2011)

Lugnutz said:


> Bratrules, that looks awesome!!! Too bad I'm the only one in this house that would eat it...on second thought that might be a good reason to make it.




Man Lugnutz the breakfast fattie looks awesome!!!!! that thing got me hungry..


----------



## lugnutz (Nov 8, 2011)

It's one of my sons faves.  that and abts


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 8, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners.  They all looked fantastic, I know it was tough for me to decide who to vote for.


----------



## moikel (Nov 8, 2011)

Paella was unbeatable,congrats to all.


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats all around! Great looking food!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2011)

great lookin' plates this go 'round! and congrats to bratrules and Coyote1!!!


----------



## windshield king (Nov 8, 2011)

looks great congrats to all


----------



## bratrules (Nov 8, 2011)

chefrob said:


> great lookin' plates this go 'round! and congrats to bratrules and Coyote1!!!




Thanks congrats to you chefrob!! and Coyote1 also!!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2011)

bratrules said:


> Thanks congrats to you chefrob!! and Coyote1 also!!!




 thx....

one last thing.....a big shout out to all that make these throwdowns possible! i know it's been a while since we have had one and it's nice to see them back. also a big thx for those who are resposible for the prizes.....you know who you are. and lastly a big shot out to all that entered......with out you there would be no throwdowns!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Great job!  Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## bigbob73 (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a lot of fun, and see now what it takes to win.  bring on the next one!


----------



## bratrules (Nov 8, 2011)

I just want to give a huge thanks to everyone that makes this possible. i have been looking to get a A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker but didn't have the funds since i lost my job and have been able to find one. now i got my xmas gift and i can cold smoke also damn that put me in a good mood!!!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Nov 8, 2011)

congrats guy's good work and good lookin food sorry I didn't win but it's all in the fun lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2011)

Way to go All!...Crazy good job...Congrats! to the winners and all those that participated...JJ


----------



## roller (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful all of them...


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats to everybody that entered the contest and a big congrats to the winners


----------



## fishwrestler (Nov 8, 2011)

COngrats


----------



## denny74 (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats to all entries, everything looked amazing.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 9, 2011)

congrats to the winners you deserve it you put up great food.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!

Bratrules Wins an A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Package







ChefRob Wins a Maverick ET-732







Everyone put up a great effort on the October throwdown and I would like to congratulate you all on your efforts!!!!

Todd


----------



## michael ark (Nov 9, 2011)

All and thanks to todd for the prizes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats to all you guys!!

Great job!!!


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 9, 2011)

All of you guys are winners.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2011)

That's a lot of Awesome looking chow !!!!

Congrats to ALL, and an extra dose to the winners!!!

And A BIG THANK YOU to Todd for his generous donation of prizes!!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats to the winners. They all looked wonderful.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 9, 2011)

Congratulations to all for your great entries... I love to look at good food... must be my age...

Dave


----------



## sound1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2011)

sweet.........thx todd!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats to all that entered. Then you must be proud Bratsrulz for the very nice looking Pallela.


----------



## bratrules (Nov 9, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Congrats to all that entered. Then you must be proud Bratsrulz for the very nice looking Pallela.




Yeah thanks it came out so good i wish everyone here could have tasted it!! And thanks Todd for such a killer prize!!!!


----------



## smokin - k (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats all! Everything looks amazing! Thank goodness its almost lunch time... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## slownlow (Nov 9, 2011)

congrats everyone!!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats to the winners of the throw down...... My entry was the shrimp and chorizo pene with peppers, mushrooms, onions and diced tomatoes topped with pecorino Romano cheese.....

We'll at least there were 4 people who voted for my dish.. and I must say they have impeccable taste......LOL.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I know what went wrong for my entry not to take first place..... when i opend my can of      
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
It was spoiled... It had gone rancid so i had to improvise....

I will be heading to the store to get a fresh can..........hehehehehe

will be posting the dish soon

Thanks to all

Joe


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2011)

Coyote1 will be receiving the following prize which was offered up by TulsaJeff


----------



## irie (Nov 9, 2011)

awesome work everyone, that paella still have me drooling every time I see it.


----------



## venture (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats!  Definitely some winners there.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## coyote1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the Congrats most of all Thank you tulsajeff for the awesome prizes and congrats! to Bratrules and ChefRob


----------



## frosty (Nov 10, 2011)

Superior job, and congrats to all, BEAUTIFUL work.


----------



## flareside92 (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations everybody! There are some might tasty looking dishes.

Amazing the amount of talent that resides here.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I finally got back on the ol' 'puter, and I am sooooo glad I didn't participate

in this Throw Down. Those dishes look awesome and they all deserve the

win.

Boy Howdy you guys are some serious Chefs...James

P.S.- That Sausage maker looks sleek and powerful, what a great way to go.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 12, 2011)

Great looking plates fellas!!

  Congrats to all of the participants!!

  Craig


----------



## coyote1 (Nov 12, 2011)

UPS came yesterday but I wasn't home going to try monday


----------



## coyote1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I got my post for the winning fatty up http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-kielbasa-with-red-beans-and-rice#post_714048


----------



## smokey mo (Nov 14, 2011)

Congrats to all! You do the forum good by showing how incredible you all really are!  Way to rep the family!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 17, 2011)

They were all good,

Glad to see the throwdowns back and members throwing out some tasty grub!

Congrats to the winners


----------



## ejbreeze (Nov 21, 2011)

I look up to you winners.  Fantastic job!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats to the winners.

Everyone turned in some very nice pics.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heck yah congrats to the winners on some mighty fine cookin.


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Guess there not going to be a November or December throwdown huh???    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ric h


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 27, 2011)

We skipped nov but will do Dec. Ill announce it soon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 27, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> We skipped nov but will do Dec. Ill announce it soon


sound good


----------

